# Data drops?



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been experiencing data drops for the past 3 months from being in Virginia and back home here in Hawaii 4g LTE drops in and out constantly, very frustrating anyone else having these issues?


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes. Nearly everyone, on multiple devices. Search the forums. Of course, Verizon has not heard any reports of this issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, if all I had to do to keep my job was say "oh my, that's odd, I've never heard that before", well......


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup, since May or so I've been dropping 4G. I just got a new sim card today (had to reactivate my phone) and still there are data drops.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It's definitely a verizon issue because my data was dropping out all the time and one day it just worked normally again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine still drops once in a while. Did this morning while on Google play store.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## earaiden (Jun 25, 2011)

Same over here in Austin, Tx. Called Verizon a couple of times and supposedly there are no issues on their network. This issue is getting annoying since data drops around 10-20 times a day.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Same in cleveland ohio, getting sick of it...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pyncannot (Apr 25, 2012)

*????? ???????????* - ??? ???? ????????????????, ??? ??????? ???????? ? ???? ... ?????????? ????????? ?????? ? SEO, ??? ? ?????????? ??????? ????????? ??? ?????, ??? ? ????? ???????.

????? ?? ?????? ??? ???? ?? ????? ?? ?????? ??????, ??????? ? ????? ???? ??????? ??????? ????? ?????? ??? ???????.... 
? ?????? ????? ?????? ? ?????? ???, ?? ??? ??? ????? ?? ??????, ??????? ???? ?????? ????? ?? ????????? ?????? ????? ??? ?? ???????? ???????? ????? ?????????, ??????? ?? ???, seo ??? ?? ????? ??????, ? ????????? ????? ??????? ??????? ???????? ? ????? ??????.

????????? ??? ? ?????????? ????? ?????? "????? ??????????" ??? ?? ??????? ?????? ????????????? ???????? ??? ??????:

- ????? ????? ????? ?????????? ??? ????? 
- ?????????, ???????, ???? 
- ???????????? ???????? ?????????? ????? ? ?????? ??????

????????? ??????????? - 100$ (???????, ???? ???? ???????????) 
icq 852283 
?? ??????? ??????? ????? ? ?????. ??? ???????????. 
????? ???????????


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

My drops seem to depend on the time and location, meaning it is probably tower overloading. In that sense it is not a Verizon problem, the towers are working as they should - kicking people off to free up capacity.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think of it as normal now... It doesn't interrupt Netflix...well on my phone at least. The only problem with the data drops is when I'm tethering, I guess the protocols for Windows or whatever don't account for data drops and won't compensate, like by retrying a data connection. It instead just stops Netflix from loading, or a download will show as interrupted...


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

cowisland said:


> My drops seem to depend on the time and location, meaning it is probably tower overloading. In that sense it is not a Verizon problem, the towers are working as they should - kicking people off to free up capacity.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I doubt that is happening where I live. I am in an area with only around 1000 people and maybe 100 of those eve of have a 4g phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## auronis (Oct 3, 2011)

Been having consistent data drops from Chicago to Nashville regardless of how many roms or radios I try. Happens often with navigation, play store, and while trying to post this. Started in May and hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

It drops every time I try to check facebook (yeah facebook lol) but it's screaming fast at like 2 in the morning. I have complained to verizon 2 times in the last month and one verizon rep even said "wow you sure do use alot of data, and you are eligible for a upgrade" I replied "I would upgrade but as you can see I need the unlimited data" 
Starting to lose faith in the countries best mobile network.


----------



## slyfox88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Whenever I have data drops I toggle airplane mode on and off. It usually fixes it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

What about 3g? Do we get drops on 3g?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

cowisland said:


> What about 3g? Do we get drops on 3g?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I was getting data drops on both. Toggling airplane mode works to.get it back but doesn't prevent it from happening. I don't know if this is what fixed my issue but I flashed the .9 radios then made a nand and flashed a different rom, then flashed the .19 radios and restored the nand and I don't have data drops anymore.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I remember reading it having something to do with 4G handoff, and I believe it- I had flawless 3G tethering back when it was my primary internet connection in 2010 with the Droid Incredible and Droid X....although I did start to have problems when I went from the Thunderbolt to the Droid X (then both were having problems..it was around July 2011).

Now I'm afraid to change my plan at all for the sake of Unlimited Data, but I know for sure that my Palm Pixi Plus (of all effing phones out there) has, and always had, flawless tethering- both legitimately and illegitimately (Verizon gave buyers 5GB of free Mobile Hotspot per month to help sell the damned Palm phones). So for that reason, I lean towards it being something with Android- evidence is that plus to get 3G tethering working right 100% of the time, I needed to change the WiFi power thing in Settings > Wireless and Networks > *Menu* > Advanced > Never turn off WiFi.

Of course that doesn't work now- I get data drops tethering, not tethering...bleh


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

As of posted earlier, I don't get drops in some locations, such as at home. Yesterday due to a thunderstorm my satellite Internet completely died, and I was doing wifi and usb tethering for hours on 4G, and never noticed any issues. Kids were playing Flash games on a tethered Windows 7 pc, never complained.

At work, on the other hand (near times square in NYC), around lunch time it drops after a minute with a 95% probability (like ATT voice calls).

I am on Thundershed 1.4, latest Tiamat, . 19 radios, all built in tethering.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyfox88 (Nov 14, 2011)

cowisland said:


> At work, on the other hand (near times square in NYC), around lunch time it drops after a minute with a 95% probability (like ATT voice calls).


NYC is known for dropped everything. There's so much cellular traffic.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

slyfox88 said:


> Whenever I have data drops I toggle airplane mode on and off. It usually fixes it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


exactly what i do sometimes wifi drops to for me i just put on airplane mode and put it back on


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I was getting data drops on both. Toggling airplane mode works to.get it back but doesn't prevent it from happening. I don't know if this is what fixed my issue but I flashed the .9 radios then made a nand and flashed a different rom, then flashed the .19 radios and restored the nand and I don't have data drops anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Has anyone else tried flashing different radios as a remedy? If so, what have been your results?

Lately it seems like half the time I want to access data, 4G will flicker on and off anytime I try to initially access a page or initiate a download. 
Streaming will work fine, but I attribute that to the bits that are downloaded for buffering. Just a guess anyway.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea others swear by using the .9 radios but hat didnt fix it for me. Im pretty sure that the problem is Verizon's and there is no true fix for whatever is causing the problem.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------

